# New member



## fishmoley (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi everyone

Bought my TT yesterday

Its a 225 quattro in silver. 02 plate with only 43000 miles on the clock.
Just what I was looking for!
Looking forward to many happy miles of motoring.

One question. It has Audi main dealer full service history, but even after 7 years the cam belt has not been replaced.
Should I get this done sooner rather than later?

No doubt this is the sort of question that has come up before.
Look forward to your comments

Cheers


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

hi fishmoley ( love the username )

I would suggest that you get it done, I think time is also an issue, and you would not want it going pop and wrecking that nice engine how would you :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Most on here recommend 60k or 5 years so I would get it done, plus the waterpump


----------



## fishmoley (Sep 10, 2009)

Many thanks

Will do!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum.

Why don`t you bring it for a quick blast down to France


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. As above, worth getting it done along with the waterpump and possibly the Haldex oil & filter change, I think that might be worth it considering the age. Depending where you are based, it might be wrth looking for a decent indi


----------

